
Redesigning the HHVM JIT compiler for better performance - samber
https://code.facebook.com/posts/156835038101894/redesigning-the-hhvm-jit-compiler-for-better-performance/
======
merb
I always wonder if they could've spend the timer better by investigating into
Java-Graal. Or rewriting their Stack into X. I mean facebook is probably
already polyglott, so... why they still embrace PHP that much, when they have
a performance concern? or why do they spend so much in creating their own jit,
when they could've gone a way cheaper route in the past. is it so important to
control their own stack?

